# question about doves



## Kaijin (Oct 18, 2014)

I have an adult female ringneck dove. She is healthy, she has all her feathers, normal poop, is eating, and drinking. However, she never made any sounds at all, not even at night. There is no cooing or laughing noises, nothing. She is the only dove I have. Is it normal for them to be so quiet? I don't mind, but it's concerning to me.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

How old is it? might be a hen, and young, If i remember not very vocal then.


----------



## zapper123 (May 18, 2014)

LUCKYT said:


> How old is it? might be a hen, and young, If i remember not very vocal then.


This also happens to me, but I didnt know it was because of this, I thought it was the other way, that the male was the quite one.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Female Ringneck Doves are definitely *quieter* than males and a single female may not have much reason to make noise. And if your dove is new, she may be_ extra _quiet until she gets to know you.

My advice is, *don't worry about it *because males doves or a pair of doves can be quite *noisy! * _Too noisy _for some people - if you look at older posts here, you may find that some people are asking how to make them be quieter. So be happy you have a quiet female dove.

Is she tame? Are you working on taming her? She will be happier if she is tame and allowed some "free flight" time outside her cage. Ringenck doves are pretty easy to tame. Just be gentle and avoid grabbing her with your hands - it's better to get her to step up on your finger. Most doves never like being petted with you hands but they do like sitting on your arm or shoulder when they are tame.


----------

